# Show photos on the iPad App



## arthurbas (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi!

I have a Canon D7 with the Wireless adapter and I can actually transfer photos to a PC/Laptop and show it inmediately I shoot. What I would like to do now is to do the same on an iPad. I can transfer the photos to the iPad immdiately I shoot, but what I have not found is an app that can take the last picture taken and show it. The app has to show the last picture and wait for the next one (the last one) to be shown.

I saw that when I went to WPPI 2012 Show in Las Vegas.

Thanks for any help..


----------

